# cod waw patch problem



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

so my copy is v1.0 and i havent managed to update it (not even to 1.1) because the patchSetup.exe keeps saying i've already got it installed. 

in fact every patch i try to install, say their already installed, when the game itself says its still on the disk version(1.0). 

ive uninstalled and re-installed the game again and again, but nothing seems to work... whats going on? :sad:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Download revo uninstaller from my signature to uninstall the game. This completely removes any trace of the install and lets you start fresh.


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Headpred said:


> Download revo uninstaller from my signature to uninstall the game. This completely removes any trace of the install and lets you start fresh.


ok, so i ran the revo uninstaller, found cod waw and uninstalled it using revo; along with the other files that related to it. 

reinstalled the game, then i clicked the patchSetup (1.1) and guess what: 
View attachment Doc1.doc
:banghead::banghead::sad:...


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Try using the 1.7 Ultimate Patch. If it doesn't work the first time use Revo Uninstaller one more time and make sure you allow it to remove all Registry entries. Then re-start your computer and install again. Then use the ultimate patch to see if that works for you.


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Headpred said:


> Try using the 1.7 Ultimate Patch. If it doesn't work the first time use Revo Uninstaller one more time and make sure you allow it to remove all Registry entries. Then re-start your computer and install again. Then use the ultimate patch to see if that works for you.


 
Well just to see what it would do i uninstalled the game, (with the revo uninstaller and removed everything it found relating to the game.) then i extracted the 1.7 ultimate Patch.zip, and ran the 1.1 patchSetup. 

so i dident have the game installed at the time, and i ran the setup. 

i couldent belive it when it poped up saying:

"Question

The setup has detected that you already have patch 1.1 installed...":ermm::huh:

whats the problem!? I dident even have the game installed!! 
Its like the setup is detecting itself or something...!


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm...where did you purchase this game?
Second, install the game again and tell me what numbers you have on the bottom of your screen. 
Have you tried starting out with patch 1.2 or higher and see if maybe your copy is already 1.1 or higher?


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Headpred said:


> Hmm...where did you purchase this game?
> Second, install the game again and tell me what numbers you have on the bottom of your screen.
> Have you tried starting out with patch 1.2 or higher and see if maybe your copy is already 1.1 or higher?


my copy is from a local GAME store, ive tryed all the patches; 1.1, 1.2, even 1.7; they all say the same thing: "Question the setup has detected you already have..." 
however, if i put the disk in and run it, i can tell its on V1.0 because: 1. the console says so, i dont have any map packs, (even though they came with the patches.) and i cant run any file in the MODS folder. (because i need V1.1 for it to work.)

uninstalling and re-installing the game does nothing, this is the 6th time ive reinstalled the game since the problem arose... i had all map packs and patches, but i couldent host, so i reinstalled the game hoping that would work and then i tryed to put the patches back on. ever scince each patch has claimed their already installed... :sad:


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you tried running a registry cleaner like CCleaner? Maybe with the game uninstalled, run CCleaner on your registry to make sure all things WAW are deleted. I know Revo should have done that but maybe...just maybe Revo didn't get it.


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Headpred said:


> Have you tried running a registry cleaner like CCleaner? Maybe with the game uninstalled, run CCleaner on your registry to make sure all things WAW are deleted. I know Revo should have done that but maybe...just maybe Revo didn't get it.


tryed it, still nothing :sad:...


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Did you do a full registry clean on the registry tab on the right of Ccleaner? 
If you have, and it still doesn't work, then go start>run>type regedit. Run that then go to My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE and see if there is folder called Activision. If there is, delete it. Don't delete it if you have other games by activision installed though.


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Ooudestomp said:


> Did you do a full registry clean on the registry tab on the right of Ccleaner?
> If you have, and it still doesn't work, then go start>run>type regedit. Run that then go to My Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE and see if there is folder called Activision. If there is, delete it. Don't delete it if you have other games by activision installed though.


done it, but there was no Activision folder there anyway...


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Where is it you are getting these patches from?


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

Ooudestomp said:


> Where is it you are getting these patches from?


gamefront and then that ultimate 1.7 patch link a few posts ago...


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, the only conclusion that I can come to, is that the game is a pirate copy. I'm not accusing you or anything, but I am stumped. Google searches have drawn up nothing, and all the problems others seem to have are fixed by an uninstall and a registry clean. Having said that, keep checking back. Someone might know how to fix it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If I missed it sorry, but what happens if you click Yes to uninstall patch 1.1?

Do you now or have you ever had a demo of COD installed?


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> If I missed it sorry, but what happens if you click Yes to uninstall patch 1.1?
> 
> Do you now or have you ever had a demo of COD installed?


no i havent. If i click yes to uninstall 1.1, or any other patch it'll desplay something similer to the following:
View attachment Doc1.doc
(before you ask; i DID have the COD WAW disk in the drive at the time.)

the wird thing is: if i follow the directory it desplays, there is a 1.1patch.msi there, so i click re-try wile im at the directory; and it works. :smile:

but it still dosent solve the problem, as it is the directory to the 1.1 patch it extracted earlyer in the Setup, NOT the "installed" 1.1 patch that it keeps finding... :ermm: so it is uninstalling the wrong patch.msi! i wish it would tell me the directory to the 1.1patch.msi it finds, and not the one its just extracted! 
maybe it would have worked then... :sad:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you running the patch with admin rights?


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> Are you running the patch with admin rights?


i clicked "run as administrator" on the 1.1 patchSetup... exactly the same thing happened. I.E. "Question..." and then "error, windows couldnot find a file in the specified path or directory..."


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on the patch .exe file and select run as administrator from the list.


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> Right click on the patch .exe file and select run as administrator from the list.


i just did. same again...


----------



## flypasta (Mar 7, 2012)

I think i might have a ghost file or somthing... just searched the computer for patch.msi, nothing came up... the Setups must be finding something...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Open Computer, in the Tools menu under Folder options, on the Search Tab, under "What to Search" select "Always Search File Names and Contents", and under "When Searching Non-indexed Locations" put a check in both boxes. 
Rerun the search.

Actually there may not be a file only a reference in the Windows Registry.


----------

